# Converted Chaos Hell Blade with flame paint job! Need some advice...



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, thought I'd show you all something I knocked up aggges ago but finally sat down with the airbrush today.




























All paints are Citadel (a mix of old and new) thinned with Tamiya alchohol based thinner, shot through my Badger Renegade Khrome brush.

In terms of the conversion - it started out with that dark eldar razorwing jet fighter model. A couple of cuts with a razorsaw brought it down to a more Hell Talon size.

To give the model a slightly blockier, chaosy feel I ran some strip plasticard around the edges to block them out, then filled in the gaps with a car filler called Isopon P38 (left over from my computer case builds!) It's great stuff - essentially you mix two parts and have 5-6 minutes to plaster it onto whatever you like. 

It sets rock hard and you can sand it smooth. I used a mouse sander to get it flush with the original plastic body, and then used watered down liquid green stuff as a final skimming layer - which I wet sanded with 1500 grit sandpaper. This gave a pretty much perfectly flat finish.

The autocannons are from IG heavy weapons with Chaos upgrade sprue dragon heads glued on.


What I'd like to ask a couple of questions;

1. Usually on an airbrushed flamejob like this I'd put a lovely layer of gloss over the top and polish it to a high shine finish. This knocks everything back another layer and enriches/deepens it all - if you imagine a hotrod or motorcycle gas tank. 

Obviously this is an issue becuase 99% of my model based paint jobs are finished with matt varnish - for protection and a more realistic feel. What do you think I should do - gloss or matt? 

It needs a protective coat anyways, but I'm not sure at all.

2. Should I detail the rest of the model? Do you think the buttons and control panel above the canopy needs picking out? The guns? The engines?

I quite like how it looks now, because the effect is on the entire model. I love how bright and brilliant the canopy looks though - so perhaps if I take some of those tones across the rest of the model they'll pop a whole load.

If I paint the details I think the autocannon barrels and hoppers will go metal with a couple of dark washes, to mute it down. The dragon heads will probably go gold, the engines metal etc.

3. The underneath of the model - I've left it black. Is that ok? or does it come across as lazy?

Advice is required heretics! Please help.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like it but, i think it could use some more "chaos" at the moment it looks like a very nice airbrushed DE flyer, it needs icons to really drive home its identity, its nice but its sleekness shouts eldar not Chaos, if that makes sense. one of the forgeworld uneven looking chaos stars for example


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

I reckon it looks pretty sweet as is! Doesn't a matte finish add some depth? I really like what you done with it to be honest, maybe go over the engines and those little buttons with a gun metal and then discolour them with a bit of brown? To make it look scorched? I don't think the bottom needs to be painted for it to look finished, it's a jet, not a character.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> 1. Usually on an airbrushed flamejob like this I'd put a lovely layer of gloss over the top and polish it to a high shine finish. This knocks everything back another layer and enriches/deepens it all - if you imagine a hotrod or motorcycle gas tank.


I think I would go matt, a gloss finish is too nice for a chaos vehicle and would throw off the look. 



> 2. Should I detail the rest of the model? Do you think the buttons and control panel above the canopy needs picking out? The guns? The engines?


I think you definitely need to paint the rest of the model. Leaving it like that makes it look like a lazy job. But like you said keep it dark and simple.



> 3. The underneath of the model - I've left it black. Is that ok? or does it come across as lazy?


Underside black should be okie, just make sure to pick out any lights or details that shouldn't be black though.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I would certainly paint the engine and guns in metallic then wash nuln oil, I aggree about the eldar look, it needs nore chaos stuff - icons and those skulls on chains that come with the rhino?, Also I would maybe fade the varnish from the front od it (so have the tip completley varnisheed and then streaks of varnish going up to about the cockpit area) so then it looks like it is moving really fast, however if u look at the forgeworld chaos models, most of them are varnished


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think everyone else is right on here.

It looks awesome, but is currently a little refined for chaos.

I've heard of gamers doing both protective coats. First a gloss for protection, then a matte finished over that to take the shine off, but I haven't tried it. 

My early attempts at gloss coating net badly so now I game unprotected =P
I just don't let people handle my models unless I trust them.


----------

